# Suse 9 + Wireless



## ultrakollega (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute mein Suse 9 bekommen. Ich hab es gleich auf 
meinem Notebook, ein ACER 1700 installiert. Es wurden komplett
alle Treiber, richtig gefunden.

Auch die Wireless Karte hat Linux erkannt.

Meine Interentverbindung ist ein Cable-Verbindung. Am Cable Modem
hängt ein Router (192.168.0.1). Am Route ein Access Point.

So wenn ich nun über die normale Netzkarte mit Kabel in den Router 
fahre  alles und ich komm ins http://WWW. Die Netzkarte habe ich auf
DHCP eingestellt.

Wenn ich nun die Wireless Karte konfguriere und auf DHCP einstelle
kann ich nicht mal den Route anpingen. Es kommt der Fehler das es
sich um ein unbekanntes Netz handelt.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

Wenn ich bei den Einstellungen für Wirelesskarten  bei Netzwerktyp
"automatisch" auswähle und bestätige übernimmt Linxu mir diese
Änderung nicht. Es ist dann wieder auf "Ad Hoc" gestellt ?

Was könnt ich noch ausprobieren? Jemand ne Idee? Oder wo ist mein
Fehler? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## marwin (16. November 2003)

*Suse9 + Wireless*

Ich habe gleiches Phänomen: wlan-usb (Atmel-Chip) eingerichtet (hotplug), ifconfig zeigt auch eth1 an, iwconfig zeigt wlan-usb Parameter. Resultat: Netzwerk nicht auffindbar.
Alternativ Netzwerkkarte eingebunden (ohne wlan) - alles funktioniert. Trotz "googeln" noch keine Lösung gefunden - vielleicht gibts die aber schon?

marwin


----------

